# Cadet Clubs at Vernon



## catalyst (12 Jan 2005)

So I applied for three camps: Albert Head (ITLC, Duty, Basic F/Com...I think, I can't remember), RGS (ITAC instructor, timekeeper assistant, power course supervisor) and of course Vernon. Not that I'm going to be selected for any of those, but hey, I applied 

I put down "A/OIC cadet clubs" as one of my choices.

What sort of cadet clubs is there at vernon?

I guess I should have asked before I applied..


----------



## Dane (12 Jan 2005)

This is an interesting topic.... the only club for Cadets last year was the Staff Cadet Club or something a long those lines which is just, I believe, where our Mess Dues went tand the 'club head' a.k.a. PMC was part of arranging the Mess Dinner and Social activites ect.

This new position though (it's not on the 2004 position list) may mean they're bring BACK clubs at Vernon. A long time ago there used to be swimming clubs, model buildings clubs etc...


----------



## Docherty (13 Jan 2005)

Hey Dane! There was the Elite Squadron


----------



## madchicken (13 Jan 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> This new position though (it's not on the 2004 position list) may mean they're bring BACK clubs at Vernon. A long time ago there used to be swimming clubs, model buildings clubs etc...



I think that would be awesome!!  I seriously needed some things like clubs to keep myself busy at Vernon, I got frequinetly bored.  



			
				Catalyst said:
			
		

> So I applied for three camps: Albert Head (ITLC, Duty, Basic F/Com...I think, I can't remember), RGS (ITAC instructor, timekeeper assistant, power course supervisor) and of course Vernon.



Awesome that you applied at Vernon!!  I hope to be taking CLI D&C this year


----------



## catalyst (14 Jan 2005)

Hey Cpl, 

All three elements are parading together on the 24th. I'll see you there  

I hope to get a staff position - instructional, i hope. I'm not too keen on duty (AH) or timekeeper asst (RGS), but I thought I should put that down just in case - it was somethign i was qualified for.


----------



## Sgt_Jennens (15 Jan 2005)

Heya Cpl,

Awesome decision, definetly apply for D&C! Go for the Quarter Guard as well.., it makes for a great time! ;D   Congrats again on Top in 15 Platoon!


----------



## madchicken (15 Jan 2005)

Aww thanks Jennans!!  You can always depend on the color party to make eachother happy!  Haha lol, we sooo rock!!


----------



## Sgt_Jennens (16 Jan 2005)

No problem fellow color-party companion! (Does that make sense?) We'll always be there to keep up good spirits! *Thumbs up* Let's just keep hoping you get selected for the National exchange!


----------



## madchicken (16 Jan 2005)

Haha awesome.  That totally makes sense Jennans!!  Omg shotty sitting on the plane with you...only I get a window seat...gosh I'm being hopeful for getting selected!


----------



## catalyst (17 Jan 2005)

Hey you two, stop hijacking my thread!

243!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fixed spelling (that nice little spell check button is right there beside post


----------

